# "declaring" oneself a millionaire



## Graham_07 (23 Aug 2007)

Often in the past have heard someone saying that "so & so" had just had to "declare" him/herself a millionaire. Then it died down a bit and now I've heard it again the other day. Now I know millionaires are more plentiful than before but I have never managed to find any legislation or other official documentation which states that there is any such requirement. Has anyone else come across this or is it just one of those " urban financial legends" or a way for someone to seem to be seen as "a bit above"


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Aug 2007)

I must say that I have never heard the expression myself. 

It's not very meaningful these days. 

brendan


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Aug 2007)

Understood, I must say I heard it more 20 years ago ( when it meant more I guess ) But now it's surfaced again. PErhaps it could be more relevant to declare a "billionaire" !


----------



## ninsaga (23 Aug 2007)

Did hear that expression beig used - but not in a long time - it has certainly lost its significance these days. Its the Forbes list of billionaires rating these days.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

I am declaring myself a _Zimbabwean Dollar_ millionaire today. I could be a billionaire tomorrow.


----------



## droileen (23 Aug 2007)

It`s just an "old wives tale".  Just one of those silly things that everyone has heard of and yet never knows the true story.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I am declaring myself a _Zimbabwean Dollar_ millionaire today. I could be a billionaire tomorrow.


 

Make that gazillionaire, its now an hour later in zimbabwe since u posted !

No scratch that....how about a GOOGOLaire...its now 5 past ten


----------



## runner (23 Aug 2007)

Ive heard 'being declared a bankrupt' , not quite the same thing!
Perhaps just an inversion of this phrase.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Aug 2007)

No, that's an official status/action, governed by legal procedure. The relevant basic legislation covering bankruptcy in Ireland is [broken link removed].


----------



## Jaid79 (23 Aug 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> Understood, I must say I heard it more 20 years ago ( when it meant more I guess ) But now it's surfaced again. PErhaps it could be more relevant to declare a "billionaire" !


 
I had heard that saying many times in the past, say 15 years ago. My heart just skiped a beat, 15 years ago!! I'm getting old!!

Jaid


----------



## nmh001 (5 Sep 2007)

i remember hearing that phrase years ago as well but it was by a moron who was using it as a means to declare to all his "friends" that he had come into some money.

there is no such official declaration


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2007)

What about Steve Austin?


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What about Steve Austin?


 
Yes, back when a million actually meant something. (not to say that I'd refuse one now of course ) I wonder why they picked 6 million ? ....off the thread goes again.


----------



## rossm (7 Sep 2007)

There is somthing about becoming a "high net worth" individual - I don't know what the sum is perhaps 1 Million $US not including the family home. I guess this can be declared in some sense.

I think one needs to be defined as a "professional investor" or of "High Net Worth" to participate in some types of investments e.g hedge funds.

I am sure others here know far more about this.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2007)

rossm said:


> I guess this can be declared in some sense.


In some *unofficial *sense presumably?


----------



## rmelly (16 Sep 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> I wonder why they picked 6 million ? ....off the thread goes again.


 
Presumable because thats how much it cost to make the changes...or are you suggesting we have been hoodwinked, and that the show was in some way fictional?


----------



## Purple (16 Sep 2007)

rmelly said:


> Presumable because thats how much it cost to make the changes...or are you suggesting we have been hoodwinked, and that the show was in some way fictional?


Maybe it was only 5 million and he was ripped off. I think we should send Oscar Goldman a pile of nappies...


----------



## jazzhead (18 Sep 2007)

the best episode was called "the 7 million dollar man" he had 2 bionic arms!


----------



## Purple (19 Sep 2007)

jazzhead said:


> the best episode was called "the 7 million dollar man" he had 2 bionic arms!


 so they charged him more than an arm and a leg?


----------

